# 24075 and 25075



## lindafay1123 (Feb 8, 2017)

Procedures
The areas were all marked pre op. Each was approached identically. Each was sterilely prepped and draped and infiltrated with 1% Lido with epi and a Radial incision made. There were 3 incisions on both arms but on the R upper arm he used a transverse incision to get to what turned out to be 6 diff lipomas, all 1-1.5cm. The other 5 incisions were used to excise single lipomas. Each was shelled out sharply and then closed with 4-0 Vicryl Subcuticulars. Benzoin and steris were applied. 

how would this be coded, I was told it would be 

Cpt code 25075, 25075, 25075 and
24075, 24075, 24075, 24075, 24075, 24075, 24075, 24075

is this correct or should codes be on one line with number of units or should it only been 6 incision not coding for the 11 lipomas
thank you.


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 8, 2017)

From CPT assistant you will need to be clear on the depth before selecting Musculoskeletal  vs Integumentary codes




> When a lipoma is present in a superficial location, it would be appropriate to use an excision code from the integument system (eg, 11400-11446, Excision, benign lesion). However, when the lipoma is in a deep subcutaneous, subfascial, or submuscular location, an appropriate code from the musculoskeletal system (eg, 21930, Excision, tumor, soft tissue of back or flank) would be reported to describe more closely the work entailed. Therefore, it will be necessary to consult the procedure report to determine the physician work involved in removing the lipoma.



From what i can see multiple lipomas from the same excision count as 1. Group them and add number of units.

25075 x3
24075 x3


----------

